# VGSR Reunion/Picnic 10/19



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

My favorite event of the year is right around the corner - the annual VGSR Reunion/Picnic.

So far we have heard from right around 80 adopters that they will be attending. 

This is always a very emotional day for me since I get to see so many of my former fosters all at once.

Wahoo - I can't wait!


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

You will, of course, be providing us with pics?


----------

